# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du Lịch Mỹ Liên Tuyến Đông Tây (10 Ngày)

## Golden Tours

*NEW YORK - PHILADELPHIA -WASHINGTON DC*

*- LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES   * 


 *10 ngày – 09 đêm*


*
Ngày 01 : TP.HCM – NEW YORK (Ăn tối)*

Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi New York, thành phố lớn nhất Hoa Kỳ. Đến New York, xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối, về khách sạn tại New Jersey nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 


*Ngày 02: THAM QUAN NEW YORK* *(Ăn ba bữa)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi:

*Du thuyền thăm Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do*, tặng phẩm của nước Pháp dành cho nhân dân Mỹ, một kỷ vật để tượng trưng cho tình cảm của nước Pháp đối với cuộc Cách Mạng Hoa Kỳ nhân kỷ niệm ngày độc lập của Hoa Kỳ. 






Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tham quan:

*Đại lộ số 5, phố Wall* - trung tâm tài chính của nước Mỹ và Thế giới, với hơn 3000 tổ chức tài chính và bảo hiểm cùng hàng chục ngân hàng lớn nhất của Thế giới đặt tại đây, *tòa thị chính cổ, phố Trung Hoa, quảng trường Thời đại, Ground Zero* - đài tưởng niệm các nạn nhân xấu số trong vụ khủng bố ngày 11/09. 



_Phố Trung Hoa trong lòng nước Mỹ (Chinatown)_








Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi


*Ngày 03: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC (Ăn ba bữa)*

Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Washington DC, thủ đô của Hoa Kỳ, được thành lập vào ngày 16 tháng 7 năm 1790 mang tên chính thức District of Columbia (viết tắt D.C.), có nghĩa Đặc khu Columbia. Trên đường đi, dừng chân tham quan cố đô Philadelphia:

*Chuông tự do, quảng trường Độc Lập, tòa thị chính Philadelphia, hội trường Độc Lập.* Nơi đây, vào ngày 4/7/1776, đã diễn ra cuộc họp đầu tiên của Quốc hội để thông qua bản Tuyên ngôn Độc lập và dự thảo Hiến pháp Hoa Kỳ.









Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Đến DC ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*Ngày 04: WASHINGTON DC (Ăn ba bữa)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn đi tham quan:
*Nhà Trắng* hay Tòa Bạch Ốc là nơi ở và làm việc chính của Tổng thống Mỹ.

*Tòa Quốc hội Hoa Kỳ* hay còn gọi Điện Capitol Hoa Kỳ - cơ quan lập pháp của chính phủ liên bang Mỹ.






Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục thăm:
*Nhà tưởng niệm các vị Tổng thống tiền nhiệm:* Abraham Lincoln, Jefferson, đài tượng niệm Washington,…
*Viện bảo tàng không gian*, nơi trưng bày các kiểu máy bay dân dụng cũng như quân sự và các thiết bị về thám hiểm không gian lớn nhất thế giới.

Ăn tối. Qua đêm tại DC.


*Ngày 05: WASHINGTON DC –  LAS VEGAS (Ăn ba bữa*)

Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Tham quan *Viện bảo tàng lịch sử tự nhiên*, khám phá bộ sưu tập hơn 32 triệu hiện vật trưng bày chuyên sâu về lịch sử tiến hóa của loài người, thưởng lãm *viên kim cương Hy Vọng lớn nhất Thế giới*. 



_Viên kim cương Hope là viên kim cương màu xanh đen (saphir) lớn nhất thế giới. 
Viên kim cương này nặng 45,52 carat (ban đầu nặng đến 115 carat). 
Điều nổi bật hơn tất cả những viên kim cương khác là bởi lời nguyền gắn liền với nó_








Sau khi ăn trưa, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Las Vegas. Đến nơi, ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do tham quan và thưởng thức các show biểu diễn ngoài trời miễn phí: *show phun nước, Viking show, show ánh sáng, núi lửa phun trào,…* hoặc thử vận may tại các sòng bài.  


*Ngày 06 : LAS VEGAS (Ăn ba bữa)*

Dùng điểm tâm, Quý khách tham quan:

*Đập nước Hoover Dam* - cung cấp điện cho thành phố Las Vegas, công ty sản xuất chocolate E’thel M, vườn Cactus.




Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, Quý khách mua sắm tại:

*Las Vegas Premium outlet*

*Fashion outlet*

*Các khách sạn Flamingo, MGM, Ceasar Palace, New York New York,…* với mỗi khách sạn là một kiến trúc khác nhau, lạ mắt và độc đáo.

Ăn tối. Tự do khám phá cuộc sống về đêm hoặc về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hay xem *show diễn nghệ thuật* (show O, Jubilee, La Rever …) (chi phí tự túc).


*Ngày 07: LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES (Ăn ba bữa)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Los Angeles còn được gọi thành phố “Thiên Thần”.  



_Thành phố "Thiên thần" Los Angeles_








Trên đường đi ghé:

*Mua sắm tại Shopping outlet Barstow.*

Ăn trưa. Đến Los Angeles, tham quan khu Phước Lộc Thọ.

Ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*Ngày 08: LOS ANGELES – UNIVERSAL STUDIO – VIỆT NAM* *(Ăn ba bữa)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan:

*Đại lộ Hollywood* còn được gọi là *Đại lộ Danh vọng* với những ngôi sao điện ảnh, đạo diễn ...những người đã cống hiến tài năng của họ cho ngành “Nghệ Thuật Thứ Bảy” như Tom Hank, Denzel Washington, Leonardo Decaprio, Julia Robert

*Nhà hát Trung Hoa  – Mann’s Chinese Theatre,* nơi lưu lại những vết chân, chữ ký, bàn tay,… của những nhân vật nổi tiếng của điện ảnh Hoa Kỳ và thế giới: Harrison Ford, Marilyn Monroe ... 

*Nhà hát Kodak* – nơi tổ chức lễ trao giải Oscars hàng năm.






Ăn trưa, đoàn vào tham quan:

*Universal Studio* – phim trường nổi tiếng thế giới, Quý khách sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến những kỹ xảo tuyệt vời của nghệ thuật điện ảnh Hollywood với tour dạo quanh phim trường bằng xe, xem các bộ phim 3D, 4D như Shrak, Terminator II …hoặc cùng tham dự các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh ngay trong phim trường mà không phải tốn thêm một khoản chi phí nào cả.

Sau khi ăn tối, đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam.


*Ngày 09: TRÊN MÁY BAY

*
*Ngày 10**:  VIỆT NAM*

Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.



*Giá Tour:…VNĐ/khách*

*65.146.000VNĐ + 5.844.000 VNĐ (thuế) = 70.990.000 VNĐ/khách*
*
Qúy khách có thể ở lại thăm thân sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi trong thời gian visa nhập cảnh còn hạn*


*Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ.*


*Tham khảo thêm thông tin tại Website:* http://goldentours.vn

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:

*Xuân Lê / Ms.* 

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GOLDEN TOURS*

_Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC, Vietnam_

_Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: 08. 3925 6787_

_Mobile: 0909 53 55 86_

_Email: xuanle.ope@goldentours.vn_
_Skype: xuanle0212_

__

----------

